# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Η Αρίελ το μικρό μου τσόου τσόου.

## μαρια ν

καλημερα εχω καιρο να γραψω και ο λογος ειναι ενα κουταβακι που πηραμε και δεν ειχα πολυ χρονο η μικρη μας Αριελ ειναι ενα μικρο τσοου τσοου η οποια ειναι γλυκα και μας εχει τρελανει ολους να την λοιπον η γοργονιτσα μου οπως αλλιως την λεω
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφη ειναι!!! να την χαιρεστε Μαρια.  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Τι χοντρουλικο μπιφτεκι ειναι αυτο? Ωχ μανα μου!!!
Να το χαιρεσαι και να σου ζησει!! Περιμενω με αγωνια πως θα ειναι να μεγαλωνει και τι σκανταλιες θα σου κανει με φωτορεπορταζ!!!

----------


## Βασιλεία

αχουτο ειναι γλυκα να σου ζησει!! :Happy:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Peri27

Ρεεεε ειναι κουκλιτσαααααααα... ποσο θα θελα και γω ενα σκυλακιιιιιιι..... ποσο σε ζηλευωωωω!!! Να σου ζησειιι!!!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## Kostakos

Μαρία τι χνουδόμπαλα είναι αυτή???????? @_@ 
θέλει ένα η ξαδερφή μου καλά άμα τις δείξω φωτό από τη δικιά σου θα πεθάνει!!! χαχα

----------


## stelios7

Πανεμορφο ειναι !!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ομορφο μαρια, να το χαιρεσε!!! Να ηξερες ποσο σε ζηλευω! Ειναι απο τις αγαπημενες μου ρατσες!! Αν και απο οτι εχω ακουσει εχουν απο τα δυνατοτερα δαγκωματα! ^_^

----------


## mitsman

Εχει και ενα φιλαρακι μου τσοου τσοου και το λεει Αριελ!!!! εγω του ειχα πει να το ονομασει ετσι!

Να το χαιρεστε!!!!!!!! ειναι πολυ φατσα!

----------


## μαρια ν

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ η Αριελ θα γινει 3 μηνων στις 26 απριλιου και πριν μια εβδομαδα αρχισαμε τις πρωτες μας βολτουλες ,σας υποσχομαι φωτο με την μικρη μου να την δειτε ποσο γρηγορα μεγαλωνει

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανέμορφο..... να σας ζήσει το "χοντρούλι" !!!  :Happy:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πανέμορφη είναι...να σου ζήσει μαράκι μου...!!!

----------


## stephan

Πανέμορφη είναι, να σου ζήσει!!!!! (τα τσου-τσου είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου ράτσες μαζί με τα μπουλντόγκ)

----------


## μαρια ν

Καλησπερα εδω ειμαστε στην σημερινη απογευματινη βολτουλα μας
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
και εδω ειμαστε μετα το μπανακι μας
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφη! Να σας ζησει και να ειναι γερη ευχομαι  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

απο τα ομορφοτερα κουταβια που εχω δει.

----------


## Kostakos

OMGGG Αυτό είναί μια χνουδομπλαίτσα με γλυκουλια μικρούλια ποδαράκια exploring the world!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

ΣΑς ευχαριστω πολυ οντως ειναι σαν χνουδομπαλα

----------


## Peri27

ειναι τοσοοοο μα τοσοοοο ομορφηηηη!!! σαν αρκουδακι ειναι!!! χιχιχι  :Happy:

----------

